# Minimum specs for Bluray?



## [email protected]

For the graphics, probably a nVIDIA 8-series or higher. HD2*** or higher for ATI. Don't know about the processor. AMD's 780G motherboard chipset is pretty good for HTPC uses.


----------



## Coma

2GHz C2D + CoreAVC
That's it. 1080p at 40% CPU for you.


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
2GHz C2D + CoreAVC
That's it. 1080p at 40% CPU for you.

Whats CoreAVC?


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
2GHz C2D + CoreAVC
That's it. 1080p at 40% CPU for you.

Also any 128+ mb video card will be needed to do 1080p.


----------



## Truambitionz

http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813131229
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16819116063

I was thinking something along these lines?


----------



## stumped

get a dedicated GPU. faster and better for your video.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16813131229
http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16819116063

I was thinking something along these lines?

How much memory does the 7100 have?


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Truambitionz* 
Whats CoreAVC?

Google. It's a highly optimized and multithreaded H.264 decoder. Costs like $8 for the standard edition, and it's well worth it over investing in a graphic card.

It's the best software decoder and rivals hardware decoding in speed.

Also, do yourself a favor and get an ATI GPU.
NVIDIA does some weird red color "correction", and I hate them for that.
Also, the NVIDIA drivers don't extend TV levels to PC levels, and give video a white haze.
Instead of drilling a hole in your head explaining why this happens, just look for some ATI vs NVIDIA video reviews and you'll see what I mean right away.

The reviewer will mention it as different brightness or contrast, but it's actually the levels.

The ATI drivers, by the default, extend the levels. Back in the day, you could use a registry override to make their drivers do it.

The NVIDIA options don't extend it and don't have any override for it, but you can fix it with software. It can be a pain in the butt though (speaking from experience), and it's better to just have it the right way at the beginning.

It's especially obvious when watching letter/pillarboxed movies on PC players, because when you go fullscreen, they add their own black borders if you need to.
Since the player's black borders are black and the video's aren't, it's very very very noticeable and annoying D:


----------



## Coma

TV assumed PC (NVIDIA default)









TV extended to PC (ATI default)









Look at the image itself, and around the edges of the image where it turns to player-created borders.
The bottom's bottom right naturally mixes with the black borders, while the top doesn't.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crazy9000* 
Also any 128+ mb video card will be needed to do 1080p.

I don't know about that. If it says it supports a res >1080p, then it works. That's all.


----------



## Dillard13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coma* 
TV assumed PC (NVIDIA default)









TV extended to PC (ATI default)









Look at the image itself, and around the edges of the image where it turns to player-created borders.
The bottom's bottom right naturally mixes with the black borders, while the top doesn't.

I don't know about that. If it says it supports a res >1080p, then it works. That's all.

I don't see the difference. lol


----------



## Coma

Open each image in a different tab and go back and forth between them.

edit: Also, I forgot to mention an Intel IGP works too.
edit2: Maybe this will make it clearer:

In TVs, 16 is 100% black and 235 is 100% white.
In PCs, 0 is 100% black and 255 is 100% white.

When you get a 16-235 video and assume that 0 is 100% black, the video's 100% black is a bit whiter than black.

NVIDIA default









ATI default


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


I don't know about that. If it says it supports a res >1080p, then it works. That's all.


Looks at the windows media requirements, I think they are fairly good ones. I've tried on a 64mb card, you really need 128mb to play 1080p video.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/win...tshowcase.aspx


----------



## Coma

Did the card say it could play 1080p?








Also, did it not play at all or just play smoothly?
It's kinda like companies marketing the 8400GS for gaming... it games, but horribly.

Also, OP: as for playing BD, AnyDVD HD will decode BD on the fly so you can use whichever player you want, but you'll probably need the Cyberlink player for the menus and stuff.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Did the card say it could play 1080p?








Also, did it not play at all or just play smoothly?
It's kinda like companies marketing the 8400GS for gaming... it games, but horribly.


Yeah, it will play with less, but it will be choppy.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I would go with an ATI card. The 3850 is a great card and it has unified video decoder on the card.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Go for a 780G + 3470 and do a xfire with onbourd 3200. Also get a amd 4000e cpu.


----------



## Coma

That works. Why bother with the 3470, though?


----------



## Starscream

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


TV assumed PC (NVIDIA default)









TV extended to PC (ATI default)










Mayhaps some bigger pics so we can see the difference better?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Open each image in a different tab and go back and forth between them.

NVIDIA default









ATI default










They're both black... I'm not seeing a difference.


----------



## Coma

One is clearly brighter than the other... your LCD screen might be making it evil. Like I said before, put them in different tabs and move them to the first two, then use ctrl+1/2 to switch between them quickly.

Here's an anime comparison. The first (from the left) video had levels conversion done in the video itself, though the guy who did it messed up so dark scenes lost a lot of detail.

This goes to show that the extra white doesn't just look weird in borders, but the video itself looks much better. So much for "The Way It's Meant To Be Played"...


----------



## MrSpock2002

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16827136133

That's the drive you want.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Any of the HD3000 series are the way to go due to the UVD. This will run almost completely on teh gpu, not the cpu.


----------



## Crazy9000

If you get a 3000 series card, you could get a cheaper CPU.


----------



## Coma

Counterproductive, just get an OK CPU and CoreAVC.


----------



## stumped

well the other thing he could do is downclock and undervolt the CPU if he got a 3 series card so it gives off less heat and therefore less noise on the side of a HSF (you could go passive that way)


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


NVIDIA default









ATI default










I see a difference and if you can't then your monitor doesnt have the contrast and brightness correctly set I guess.

Anyway to the guys recommending killer GPU's and turbo fast processors, thanks, but you completely missed the point. I know what good cards and processors are, but I'm looking for the minimum requirements for this build. I'm not set out to build a whole gaming computer. I just need to know what is enough to play Bluray.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Also, OP: as for playing BD, AnyDVD HD will decode BD on the fly so you can use whichever player you want, but you'll probably need the Cyberlink player for the menus and stuff.


CoreAVC sounds like a good bet. I will research it more.
So I can't just use VLC player or Windows Media player? I have to install a whole suite of applications to play this?


----------



## stumped

Ok, get a decent GPU (like a 3850) and then you don't need a so killer CPU (you could get away with an e1200)


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*


So I can't just use VLC player or Windows Media player? I have to install a whole suite of applications to play this?


Well, it'll play in everything if you open the videos directly... but I don't think any of the normal players support the menus and stuff like that.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Ok, get a decent GPU (like a 3850) and then you don't need a so killer CPU (you could get away with an e1200)


Ahhhh.... OVVVVVVVVVVVVERKIIIIIIIIIIIIIILL!!111!!

A HD3450 is more than enough to decode Blu-Ray with a 1.4GHZ or more dual-core. You can get one for $25 AR on NewEgg.

If this is a new build, get a 780G motherboard with onboard HD3200 and a cheap 45w X2. They'll be less than $130 combined. At full load, those two components will consume something like 65w. I'm running a 780G with a 65w X2 and HSF is never above 700RPM (effectively silent). With a 45w CPU, you can almost go passive.


----------



## Coma

Listen to Duckie


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Just go with what Coma and Duckie are saying. They got it right. You don't need overkill for a HTPC. Why spend considerably more if you don't have to?

Coma and Duckie FTW!


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RoddimusPrime*


Just go with what Coma and Duckie are saying. They got it right. You don't need overkill for a HTPC. Why spend considerably more if you don't have to?

Coma and Duckie FTW!


Not only that.... more powerful components -> more power consumption + more heat + more noise. All are really not needed in a 24/7 system in a living room.


----------



## RoddimusPrime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Not only that.... more powerful components -> more power consumption + more heat + more noise. All are really not needed in a 24/7 system in a living room.


Exactly.... I can't imagine why someone would really want to pay more for their electricity than what they already pay. It is one of those things I find ironic that people never think about. But, it is to the day and age that one should be very energy conscious for themselves and others.


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Ahhhh.... OVVVVVVVVVVVVERKIIIIIIIIIIIIIILL!!111!!

A HD3450 is more than enough to decode Blu-Ray with a 1.4GHZ or more dual-core. You can get one for $25 AR on NewEgg.

If this is a new build, get a 780G motherboard with onboard HD3200 and a cheap 45w X2. They'll be less than $130 combined. At full load, those two components will consume something like 65w. I'm running a 780G with a 65w X2 and HSF is never above 700RPM (effectively silent). With a 45w CPU, you can almost go passive.


You're the man duckie.
I researched the 780g chipset and they seem like very capable boards.
It will come down between ...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131289
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128335

Asus vs. Gigabyte.

Also I'm not fimiliar with AMD processors.
What's a good $30-50 cpu?


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Truambitionz*


You're the man duckie.
I researched the 780g chipset and they seem like very capable boards.
It will come down between ...
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813131289
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813128335

Asus vs. Gigabyte.

Also I'm not fimiliar with AMD processors.
What's a good $30-50 cpu?


Do you need a ATX mobo?

If so, why not the cheaper $65 ECS 780G: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813135075

*ANY *AMD X2 will do the job fine. Here's a X2 4400+ for $50: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103775

Don't forget to use MS Live Search before making your purchase on Newegg. You can get an additional 2-5% off.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I would use a newer ATI card with HDMI out, but I don't think it's 100% required.


----------



## DuckieHo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


I would use a newer ATI card with HDMI out, but I don't think it's 100% required.



*THE 780G HAS HDMI!*


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


*THE 780G HAS HDMI!*


oM FG CRUISE CONTROL!!1!


----------



## Truambitionz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DuckieHo*


Do you need a ATX mobo?

If so, why not the cheaper $65 ECS 780G: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16813135075

*ANY *AMD X2 will do the job fine. Here's a X2 4400+ for $50: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819103775

Don't forget to use MS Live Search before making your purchase on Newegg. You can get an additional 2-5% off.


Unless you know something I don't, ECS is not a brand I'm fimiliar with. 
I think I'd feel better trusting a Gigabyte or Asus board. How is ECS?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811163110
I just fell in love with this case.


----------



## Bako Bitz

Hi there,

I'm working on putting together a low-cost blu-ray media PC as well, and stumbled across this thread. Thanks a lot for all the information, this has really helped me a lot already.

I wanted to ask what sort of cooling fan a 45W X2 would need, or if it could squeak by with a heat sink. Trying to keep noise down, of course, although the case fans might make enough that a low-DB cpu fan wouldn't make much difference.

My current config is below (using a 270W power supply -- could I go lower?) if anyone has any comments or warnings!

Thanks again,

Bako
-----

A-DATA 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model ADQVE1A16K
Item #: N82E16820211066

1 ENERMAX EG285S-VB 24P 270W SFX12V Power Supply
Item #: N82E16817103507

1 AMD Athlon X2 4850e 2.5GHz Socket AM2 45W Dual-Core Processor Model ADH4850IAA5DO
Item #: N82E16819103299

1 GIGABYTE GA-MA78GM-S2H AM2+/AM2 AMD 780G HDMI Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
Item #: N82E16813128090

1 Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD5000AAKS 500GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
Item #: N82E16822136073

1 LITE-ON Black 4X Blu-ray DVD ROM SATA Model DH-4O1S-08
Item #: N82E16827106225

1 nMEDIAPC Silver Aluminum panel & Steel HTPC 1000S Micro ATX Media Center / HTPC Case
Item #: N82E16811204031


----------

